# Does Drylock waterproofing help reduce radon?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

nuadhu1 said:


> ....Any one know if sealing the floor and Drylock'ing the walls would help reduce radon? Or is it a waste of time and money?


Radon gas can enter a house from many different areas. Sealing your foundation cracks and openings can help bring the level of gas entering down, but will not necessarily lower the amount of radon in a home.

Check your water source radon levels too.

(For the sake of other readers of this post: such an action WILL NOT STOP RADON GAS, and is NOT A STANDARD RADON GAS MITIGATION TECHNIQUE).

http://homebuying.about.com/cs/radongas/a/radon_gas_3.htm

http://www.epa.gov/radon/pubs/consguid.html


----------

